# Just Released A Young Dove!



## Violet_Diva (Dec 12, 2016)

A neighbour brought a young 'pigeon' to me few days ago. I just warmed them up, fed them up, made sure they could fly and just let them go near where they were found!
Hopefully they'll be ok. I left a bit of food out for them too.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They may have been far too young to release. They won't know how to find food and water, or find shelter. They need to be eating well on their own, flying well, and then introduced slowly into a flock. There was a reason why a neighbor could so easily catch them. It was because they were either sick, or just not ready to be on their own. If the parents were still feeding them, then they are going to starve. If the neighbor could catch them, than so can a cat, dog, rat, hawk, or any other predator out there. Their chances of survival are very slim.


----------



## Violet_Diva (Dec 12, 2016)

I believe the youngster was fledging when the neighbour found it. I suspect it didn't actually need 'rescuing' at all and was most likely just unnecessary interfered with and cornered. 

I initially started feeding it warmed peas, but after I dropped a pea, I saw the bird pecking at it. I then offered seeds and the little guy was eating like an already weaned pro. He's been flying, so I took the bird back to the exact spot where it was taken from, so it should be back with its original flock now. There were others around when I took it back.

It's only been a couple of days, so I figured it's reintegration shouldn't be too challenging. My partner is going to check on it a bit later and I will be going back tomorrow to leave some more food out incase. Either way, the flock will come together for a feed.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Violet_Diva said:


> I believe the youngster was fledging when the neighbour found it. I suspect it didn't actually need 'rescuing' at all and was most likely just unnecessary interfered with and cornered.
> 
> I initially started feeding it warmed peas, but after I dropped a pea, I saw the bird pecking at it. I then offered seeds and the little guy was eating like an already weaned pro. He's been flying, so I took the bird back to the exact spot where it was taken from, so it should be back with its original flock now. There were others around when I took it back.
> 
> It's only been a couple of days, so I figured it's reintegration shouldn't be too challenging. My partner is going to check on it a bit later and I will be going back tomorrow to leave some more food out incase. Either way, the flock will come together for a feed.


The parents were still caring for him and lots to teach him. They may not find him now. He doesn't look ready to be on his own.Like I said before, if the neighbors could catch him, then he isn't ready. He will not know what to do without the parents. He probably would have been okay if the neighbors had just left him alone, as the parents were around and knew where he was. I'm sure they were feeding and caring for him. If they could catch him then something else will.

That is the trouble when people find baby birds. They are usually being raised by the parents. They should just leave them be for the most part. Taking them can actually make things a lot harder for the youngsters, and could mean their not making it out there.


----------



## kalel (Oct 14, 2008)

Looks like a stock dove. Never seen any before. Great work. He might be okay as they dont rely on people as much as ferals can. Did you see any other stock doves around. Would have been best to let him go near others of his own kind.


----------

